# The Love Hate



## 3knd (Jun 10, 2010)

Is there Such Thing To combine such opposites? Well, In My opinion..."YES"! And It Fuckin Sucks.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jun 15, 2010)

What?


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 15, 2010)

I love hating street preacher, get my jollies of argueing with them. before I quit I hated loving heroin. or a better example would TV villains when you hate who they are and what they do but you tune in every week cause you love to see what the do next, like T-bags from Prison Break I knew he'd get what he deserved but not till the very end cause the audience loved to hate him. post was not very well worded but I think this is what they meant. I love hating you or I hate loving you.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh I knew what they meant. The thread just lacked....everything? Idk? content? 3knd you say it fucking sucks. why? care to share?

Yeah love hate love. (member that Alice in Chains song? lol) It can be a bitch huh. I've had a love hate relationship before. No good. There's a lot of things I have hated to love (addictions, all of them, nuff said) and things I have loved to hate (which I'm also not going to go into detail about cuz it's religion based and I'm not trying to offend). But I think most people hate things they *love hate love*. How bout ya'll?


----------

